# MeteoPT na Antena 3



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2008 às 22:47)

Para quem não ouviu a reportagem de Anthímio de Azevedo na Antena 3 (Prova Oral) 

Aqui fica o link e aconselho a tomarem atenção ao minuto 38:37 

http://ww1.rtp.pt/multimedia/index.php?prog=1070


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 23:14)

Eu isso não cheguei a ouvir...

Começou bem... "Aqui o Mário Barros aconselha o fórum de meteorologia Português...www.Metio...pt"...mas Anthímio corrige..."Meteo.pt... isso é o portal do Instituto de Meteorologia..." (Isto no minuto 38)

Mas depois lá acabaram por referir a "Balduína" (a partir dos 39:58)


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2008 às 01:20)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu isso não cheguei a ouvir...
> 
> Começou bem... "Aqui o Mário Barros aconselha o fórum de meteorologia Português...www.Metio...pt"...mas Anthímio corrige..."Meteo.pt... isso é o portal do Instituto de Meteorologia..." (Isto no minuto 38)
> 
> Mas depois lá acabaram por referir a "Balduína" (a partir dos 39:58)



Pois foi natural, o Anthímio de Azevedo não deve sequer conhecer o forum (para um apaixonado pela meteorologia como ele é, acho que ficaria feliz se o conhecesse) e lá pensou que estivessem a falar do site do IM.
Valeu na mesma, e obrigado ao Mário por ter referido o MeteoPT


----------



## Thomar (25 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para quem não ouviu a reportagem de Anthímio de Azevedo na Antena 3 (Prova Oral)
> 
> Aqui fica o link e aconselho a tomarem atenção ao minuto 38:37
> (...)



AHA! Agora sim já ouvi a prova oral!  

Obrigado *Mário Barros* por referires o *Meteopt* e ao *anónimo* que referiu a depressão Balduína!


----------

